# My convoluted birthday dog show weekend



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

_(I apologize in advance for the rambling novel I'm about to write...)_


So, I had the _brilliant_ idea of entering my girls in the Springfield MO show under Jimmy Moses. I thought it would be a hoot. 

We entered both girls (and my breeder's male) and waited for the breed counts to be posted. Small, disappointing GSD entry, but huge sheltie and corgi entries under him. Oh, well, we'll go and have fun, just not show Sage since she just needs a major to finish. Our male needs one point, so we'll show him. And of course my champion bitch Carly is entered just for fun. Maybe she'll pick up her first Grand Championship points.

Then we find out this past week that there has been a judge change on Sunday, and Jimmy Moses is NOT going to be judging shepherds or aussies. He had so many entries under the breeds he is judging provisionally, that he went over the number of dogs he could judge, so they took him off the breeds he is approved to judge. Well, crap. I entered specifically to show under him. I was not a happy camper.

BUT, Jimmy is judging the Herding Group on Sunday. If Carly can go Best of Breed, then she can show in the group, and still be shown to Jimmy. Lots of ifs in that plan, but it's the best we've got.

*The Actual Dog Show:*

On *Saturday *(my birthday ), there are only 3 bitches entered, but one didn't show up. That leaves Sage (who I don't want to show) and the other bitch. If Sage doesn't show, then there is no point to be had for the other bitch if she wins, and since there is only one dog entry, no point for him even if he goes Best of Winners. Crap. I have to show Sage so as not to break the point. Sage, at the moment, is out of coat (looks like a smooth collie) and has what I referred to all weekend, as her gimpy eye. She got something in her eye, and has been rubbing it and it looks all watery and unattractive. Great. Not to mention the fact that I haven't given her a bath in about a month.

In the meantime, it's dawned on us that when our male goes in for Best of Breed, we have no one to show Carly in Breed. Argh. So we grab Jana (a handler that we know) and said "hey want to show a GSD special for us?" Sure, she says. I haven't shown one in about 10 years. It'll be fun.

So gimpy-eyed, out of coat, unwashed Sage goes in with the other open bitch. She gets 2nd (thank god) and the other bitch gets her point. Then it's time for Best of Breed. The male goes in, the winners bitch goes in, my champion Carly and a champion dog. Our male goes Best of Winners. So he gets a point and singles out. Carly goes Best of Breed. Good girl! Nice birthday present.  Later, Carly shows in the group, but doesn't place (not that I thought she would).

Jana couldn't say enough nice things about Carly. And actually asked if she could show her again on Sunday. Just for fun. For free. Heck, yeah.

*Sunday. *
It's a repeat of Saturday. Except this time I decided to give Sage a bath, groom her up, and make that other bitch earn her point. We got a friend who shows corgis, but wants to learn how to show shepherds, to take Sage in. Even groomed, she looks like crap, still has a gimpy eye, and with an inexperienced GSD handler, the other bitch (who was nice) goes winners. That's my Sage - taking one for the team! 

Best of Breed goes to Carly again (with Jana on her again), much to the chagrin of the other special's owner. Sorry! It's all part of my convoluted Jimmy Moses birthday plan. Then we asked Jana, "hey, want to show her to Jimmy Moses in the Groups?". Oh yes. She was all over that. 

So, it all worked out in the end. Jana took Carly into the Herding Group, and showed to Jimmy Moses. Lauren took some really bad photos of it on her iPhone. And that's how I spent my birthday weekend showing Carly to Jimmy Moses. 

 _Lauren's bad photos:_


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty crazy, but awesome, weekend!!! Happy late birthday! And congrats on Best of Breed and Best of Winners


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

By my calculations, Carly received 3 GCh points this weekend, and defeated 1 champion of record. We'll take it, LOL!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> By my calculations, Carly received 3 GCh points this weekend, and defeated 1 champion of record. We'll take it, LOL!


 Daaang! Get it! :wild: Make that a double congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

We show Carly again this week in Chickasha, OK. For fun. The show site is only 30 minutes from my house, so I couldn't not enter 
I have a junior showing her on Thursday and Friday. And I've had a couple of people offer to take her in for me on Saturday at the GSD specialty. My handler will be in Nebraska, so I'm on my own again at this show...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a birthday story! I'm glad it mostly worked out for you and a huge congratulations on Carly!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

First off, Happy Belated Birthday!

Second, congrats to you and your dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations and Happy belated Birthday!!


----------

